# APR K04 Upgrade in Audi TT 2.0 TFSI



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello Guys,
I've received my APR K04 Turbo kit and I was trying to install it.
can anyone tell me what do you think about these photo's.

I really appreciate your help.

if anyone know any web showing the k04 installation.. would be much better...
Original Part.... 


K04 Part... missing hole here?!











_Modified by uaeprince at 8:11 AM 9-14-2008_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

LOL...
You need a DV relocation kit.On the K04 the DV has...left the turbo...LOL..
Whats odd is that since as you say.."you got the kit" the relocation piping SHOULD be there...


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*

How come!
I've got the whole kit bro....





_Modified by uaeprince at 8:22 AM 9-14-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (uaeprince)*

The DV mounts differently with the K04 setup. It's no longer mounted on the turbo. 
Here is how the DV is mounted:


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

there is nothing odd..
but I'm not fixing k04 every day..
I got the idea anyway..
appreciate it..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

What Vehicle do you have? If you dont have a GTI, you'll need S3 throttle body pipe:
http://www.goapr.com/Audi/prod....html


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The DV mounts differently with the K04 setup. It's no longer mounted on the turbo. 
Here is how the DV is mounted:










Thanks Arin.. 
hope things go smoothly and in the right direction..


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

it's Audi TT 2.0 FSI MK2 8J FWD 2007

this might help

_Modified by uaeprince at 4:58 AM 9-16-2008_


_Modified by uaeprince at 4:52 AM 9-22-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yup, thats it!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Stasis engineering has the complete directions for the kit.
http://www.stasisengineering.c...6.pdf


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_Stasis engineering has the complete directions for the kit.
http://www.stasisengineering.c...6.pdf

Thanks man...
that's exctly what I was looking for..


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (uaeprince)*

I just put mine in 2 weeks ago. If you run into any problems PM me.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BlownM3)*



Thanks APR............


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Can you send me a PM so I can get this straightened out immediately?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I spoke with Chris. The part shipped out today express. Sorry about that!


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

We've installed everything
APR k04 Turbo Kit,
APR Fuel Pump
APR Intercooler
APR downpipe
APR ECU upgrade for 98 Octan
We test the car.
The Car Can Not pass the 60 km/h
Arin we need Help Here... 
Something wrong with the ECU???


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (uaeprince)*





_Modified by uaeprince at 4:53 AM 9-22-2008_


----------



## axthomson (Jul 8, 2006)

you will not have a DV without the y pipe shown there.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_

This is a required part of the kit. It comes standard on GTi's here in the US but A3's do not have it. We have indicated this on our website and offer the part for $129. Since many prefer to pick it up for less by either trading it in the classified section or buying it used we offer it separately from the kit. 
http://www.goapr.com/Audi/prod....html

UAEprince, as I have indicated in email and PM it appears you are running in valet mode, which is why you cant go over 60kmph.


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

uaeprince
You can find this part on the GTI here in UAE, check with Ali&Sons (1K0-145-770-P)
Apparently your installer sucks, because if he read the installation manual you wouldn't be in limp mode


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Actually I bought it and pass it to them...
Tomorow Morning We'll do the modes thing...
and hope it's only the thing
Thank you guys
Al_3agrab.. the car in Prestige Cars AD, he tunes Porsches and Ferrari's.. this car should be so easy for him..



_Modified by uaeprince at 12:45 PM 9-22-2008_


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_
Al_3agrab.. the car in Prestige Cars AD, he tunes Porsches and Ferrari's.. this car should be so easy for him

It's not about the place, it's the guy who's working on your car
I hope everything gets sorted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

does it use stock DV for this kit or do you have a better one that comes with the kit?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_does it use stock DV for this kit or do you have a better one that comes with the kit?

Uses the stock dv moved up by the throttle body


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

We've re-assembled the K04 turbo kit..
and there is no leak at all..
we tryed to do the mode thing..
it doesn't work at all..
no flashing engine or anything...
we used this link as refernce..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...=user
the car move into 50km/h then the turbo give only 0.2 psi boosting.. it's like died car. can't exceed the 50 km/h
we tryed everything... 
it seems the ECU is not giving the right figuers at all.
Any suggestion's?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

If the you are unable to get flashing lights, it means your security lockout program is enabled. This program prevents friends and dealerships from detecting or switching your programs with out your consent. By default, after the battery has disconnected, the car will enter security lockout mode and select program one. You will need to enter your password first before you are able to switch programs.
Here is the manual:
http://www.goapr.com/Audi/supp...s.pdf


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Sounds like it is locked in valet mode


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_Sounds like it is locked in valet mode

yep


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_We've re-assembled the K04 turbo kit..
and there is no leak at all..
we tryed to do the mode thing..
it doesn't work at all..
no flashing engine or anything...
we used this link as refernce..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...=user
the car move into 50km/h then the turbo give only 0.2 psi boosting.. it's like died car. can't exceed the 50 km/h
we tryed everything... 
it seems the ECU is not giving the right figuers at all.
Any suggestion's?

I really feel terrible that you are experiencing such minor issues that are seemingly easy to resolve. Do you not have an APR Distributor near to you that can help you fix this?
I've been following your communications with Arin and it seems that very simple procedures like program switching are the cause of your greif and these are minor items that an APR Distibutor would be able to help with immediately so you can begin enjoying your new power.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I really feel terrible that you are experiencing such minor issues that are seemingly easy to resolve. Do you not have an APR Distributor near to you that can help you fix this?
I've been following your communications with Arin and it seems that very simple procedures like program switching are the cause of your greif and these are minor items that an APR Distibutor would be able to help with immediately so you can begin enjoying your new power.

*cough* bad karma


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

the nearest APR ditrubuter is almost 1700 km far away... across countries boundries...
and he said that the ECU programmed under only one program and I can't switch it into another's, 
and if you're right guys, the car at least should act like stock.. not stuck under 50 km/h with the valet mode..
I'll take it to the agency tomorow to check for faults and see what's wrong ... 
APR distrubuter ask me to check the following:
check if there is pressure from the turbo to the throttle valve body.

plz try to check the belows steps one by one:
1_check the diverter valve.
2_check in the 5052(or vag-com)what is the fault showing?
3_check if the connector of the n75 valve(fixed on the turbocharger housing).
it seems simple for you guys to say things are easy, but you can't imagine how I'm suffuring here coz of that...
my car now passing 60 days waiting to role.. and it doesn't role at all.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

Arin. please contact Chris and ask him what type of ECU upgrading have he done into my car, and am I able to switch between modes or not.... coz your distributer in KSA says no chance to switch...


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Guys..........
Good News
The Agency fixed the fault... 
it was the boost cable hidden within the front side engin not connected...
Workshop... did not notice that... and we've discovered by 5052 (Vag-Com)
The car transform into a real beast... 
gave a high back fire.. and smoke the place with high thrill voice..
We tested and race it with ABT TT 3.2 Supercharged.. and guess what...
As the car claim the mid point.. in 2nd gear.. it just pass the Quatro TT and pass it as it's standing..
Details:
TT 2.0 TFSI FWD 2007 8J MK2
APR K04 Turbo kit with Fuel pump.
APR intercooler
APR ECU upgrade 98 Octan
APR downpipe
Grumpple intake 
Eisnnman Exhaust
Don't ask me about the HP's coz I didn't dyno the car yet.
but I'm really so happy.... I just wake up from my nightmare...


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Disconnected boost sensor on the y pipe?


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_
Guys..........
Good News
The Agency fixed the fault... 
it was the boost cable hidden within the front side engin not connected...
Workshop... did not notice that... and we've discovered by 5052 (Vag-Com)


LOL...I just read through this whole thread and was just about to suggest this...

_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_Disconnected boost sensor on the y pipe?

I think he means the custom wiring harness had not been moved from the original DV location to the new location on the TB Pipe. Basically, the DV was unplugged...


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_
I think he means the custom wiring harness had not been moved from the original DV location to the new location on the TB Pipe. Basically, the DV was unplugged...

Mine was unplugged for 3 days and it still ripped. Just surged at high rpms.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

I only remember the Tech.Eng saying it's high pressure plug sensor.. was unpluged..


----------

